# Colnago Super vs. Master X Light



## rothko1903a (Jan 6, 2005)

My only experience with Colnago is an early 1980s Super with Campy Nuovo Records parts that I rode until a few years ago. How would that bike stack up against a new Master X? Or is this even a valid comparison?


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

The new MXL frames are stiffer and lighter, and have 130 rear spacing for modern components. The angles/dimensions will have changed very little, the older frames riding a bit softer as they flex a little more.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

rothko1903a said:


> My only experience with Colnago is an early 1980s Super with Campy Nuovo Records parts that I rode until a few years ago. How would that bike stack up against a new Master X? Or is this even a valid comparison?


I have both ( along with others) MXL is snappier, given that you will equipe it with modern components/wheels/brakes etc etc it will be a much more care free bike. The Super is well named, mine rides brilliantly but the (old) brakeset just isn't up to modern standards. Also, I don't want to risk causing any damage to it. Down tube shifting is a bit too historic for anything serious nowadays also. Both are brilliant bikes.


----------

